# Looking for CHEAP intro into home audio. Help with cheap 2 channel setup



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Sory for making another "home theater" related post but I know that my TV thread won't get noticed by certain people that could help me out with a stereo setup. 

I've all but picked out a new TV and am wanting to start my path into home audio, but on the CHEAP.

Alphakenny1 (what's your real name?) pointed me to Onkyo's site where there's a seemingly good 2-channel receiver for $100. Looks like a good deal.

My main issue is speakers. I don't know where to begin. *I'd like to spend no more than $300 tops for a 2-channel setup: speakers & receiver* (even less would be real nice), but would like to get some decent quality. Any ideas where to look for speakers, and if I should go tower or bookshelf (does price vary drasitcally)? I can fit towers if I get more bang for the buck with them.

I'm also glancing at PE's site and came up on some Dayton powered subs for under $150. The 10" looks like a good deal @ $100. I gotta order wiring from them anyway.


*So, basically I need help locating and picking out:*
2-channel receiver
L/R speakers (towers, or bookshelf)

* If I have $ left over, I'll pick up a powered sub. *


I'd appreciate any and all help guys. I know this is my 3rd post on this stuff tonight, but I'd like to be prepared by Friday (black friday) when I pick up my TV. Thanks, all. 

- Erin


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

Best deal I've ever seen on pre-built home speakers. Either set of these paired with that Onkyo receiver would be pretty nice and keep you under budget.

Polk R300 towers $100 per pair
http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4965501?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG









Polk R50 towers $140 per pair
http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4005092


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Speakers:
Aperion Bookshelf. $200 for the pair, shipped.
MTX. $240 for the pair, shipped.

I like the aperions...and the 30day trial.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Alphakenny1's name is Peter 

PE also as a Sherwood 2ch reciever on sale as well (saves you the shipping). As far as speakers, there are so many to choose front and i honestly have no idea. Maybe try searching www.htguide.com and www.avsforum.com. FYI www.avsforum has their own 2-ch stereo sub-section


----------



## bhg41088 (Nov 5, 2006)

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/show...640&vReviewShow=1&vReviewRand=5109224#reviews

Those look great for the money. I have these:

http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/dht/index.html

These ARE great for the money. I can't speak for the BR1, but I have used the Dayton Classic 8" and the 5.25 and they are fantastic for the money. I would definitely check into these.

EDIT:
With the Dayton powered sub and the Onkyo receiver you would have probably right at $300 in this.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Behringer-Truth...ryZ47093QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bhg41088 said:


> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/show...640&vReviewShow=1&vReviewRand=5109224#reviews
> 
> Those look great for the money. I have these:
> 
> ...


Well, the powered sub isn't actually in the $300 budget. That would be out of my own funds rather than out of my wife & I's shared funds.

The first link looks nice. The second would be a great idea if I was up to the DIY challenge, but with the holidays it's just something I don't want to take on.

FWIW, I think I could swing $250 for speakers. Think I'll just ask for some $$$ from my folks for Christmas and put it toward this.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, now I'm just confused. This is the receiver I'm looking at getting as a refurb direct from Onkyo. link (yes, it's a crutchfield link)

How do I get the signal to a powered subwoofer? I notice most stereo receivers have a "Subwoofer Out", but this one doesn't.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Well, now I'm just confused. This is the receiver I'm looking at getting as a refurb direct from Onkyo. link (yes, it's a crutchfield link)
> 
> How do I get the signal to a powered subwoofer? I notice most stereo receivers have a "Subwoofer Out", but this one doesn't.


find a reciever that has one?  i was in jerkit silly last week and looked at both a denon and onkyo in the $220-$280 range RETAIL and they both had a sub out for a 2.1 setup. 

on a sidenote, why is polk putting their mids and tweets bass-ackwards on thier speakers this days? just bugs the hell out of me for some reason.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like the Onkyo tx-8522 might be the best bet, with DVD in. Guess I could use one of the l/r outputs and send it to the subwoofer?

I'm


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

IMNSHO, it sounds like what you're really looking for is home theater.... get one of the receiver/speaker combo's for <$300 from www.shoponkyo.com and then, later, you can upgrade the speakers.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Nah, I don't want theater. That's something that if I get into I'm going to really get into. And I don't really want to buy a $300 5.1 setup that I won't be happy with. Though, my budget is going to change a bit to accomodate speakers.

I'm looking at buying some Aperion Intimus 532-LR speakers for $360/pair. These speakers are used in their upper end HT sets. So, when I do upgrade to HT, I can use these speakers as the surrounds.

But, for now, I just want a 2.1 setup...something to get me by another year. I don't mind spending some decent money on the speakers, but I don't need anything fancy with the receiver.


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

If that's the case, I've got some vintage Denon gears for teh cheap. 

Amp, tuner (really cool looking back lit green glass), and cd player. $150.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

khail19 said:


> Best deal I've ever seen on pre-built home speakers. Either set of these paired with that Onkyo receiver would be pretty nice and keep you under budget.
> 
> Polk R300 towers $100 per pair
> http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4965501?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> ...




I have the R300s. They are okay.


If I could figure out how to get my reciever to quit humming, I think they would sound better.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thoraudio said:


> If that's the case, I've got some vintage Denon gears for teh cheap.
> 
> Amp, tuner (really cool looking back lit green glass), and cd player. $150.


My requirements are that I'm using this setup to watch TV/DVD. so, I need the appropriate inputs & outputs. I suppose that means I need audio in for TV, and DVD.

Do yours have this? Pics? PM if you would like.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> My requirements are that I'm using this setup to watch TV/DVD. so, I need the appropriate inputs & outputs. I suppose that means I need audio in for TV, and DVD.


Most stereo 2 channel receivers aren't going to have all of these options, they are meant to play just music. You might be better served getting a cheap 5.1 receiver with a sub out and just using the front channels. At least that way you'll have all the proper inputs for TV, DVD etc.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

khail19 said:


> Most stereo 2 channel receivers aren't going to have all of these options, they are meant to play just music. You might be better served getting a cheap 5.1 receiver with a sub out and just using the front channels. At least that way you'll have all the proper inputs for TV, DVD etc.


It's looking that way. Guess my budget just jumped up.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> It's looking that way. Guess my budget just jumped up.


I only paid $100 for the Onkyo 5.1 receiver I have now, it was a refurb special from Shop Onkyo. You can find a good deal with some shopping around. And BF is coming up, you should be able to score something for a good price.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

khail19 said:


> And BF is coming up, you should be able to score something for a good price.


Looking at ads now. 

Thanks for straightening me out.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

Let me know what you come up with.

I am thinking of getting rid of everything I have and downsizing to a two MTM, center channel, and sub setup.

I have that Polk set in a 5.1 as mentioned earlier. My room isn't big enough and it gets in the way.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay, after some "buying more than I need" ideas, I think I'm going to go with a cheap 5.1 receiver, a 10" dayton powered subwoofer, and maybe this Dayton bookshelf set. The speakers will cost me about $250 shipped to my door, and I think $150 could get me a decent 5.1 receiver. 

I was going to go with some Aperion speakers and move them to the HT room when I build it, but the more I think about it, the more I realize that's a stupid idea for one big reason:
I'll have to find some new bookshelfs to replace the ones I move. 


So, still on the lookout in black friday ads. The polks are still very much an option.

I'm considering this HK receiver. Black friday ads say it will be $150.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I would just go for the cheap Onkyo HT setup because for that price you can just buy a nice 5.1 setup and have more features than you need for not much more. I think you will be impressed with what you get for the money in the cheap Onkyo sets. We have a $500 6.1 HT in a box setup and like it a lot for what it cost.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Okay, after some "buying more than I need" ideas, I think I'm going to go with a cheap 5.1 receiver, a 10" dayton powered subwoofer, and maybe this Dayton bookshelf set. The speakers will cost me about $250 shipped to my door, and I think $150 could get me a decent 5.1 receiver.


This might be a dumb question, but do you realize you have to assemble (solder) the crossovers on that Dayton kit? You said earlier you didn't want the DIY route due to time constraints, just making sure you realize that it's a kit that requires assembly.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

khail19 said:


> This might be a dumb question, but you do realize you have to assemble (solder) the crossovers on that Dayton kit. You said earlier you didn't want the DIY route due to time constraints, just making sure you realize that it's a kit that requires assembly.


Crap, no I didn't realize that. I thought it was a bookshelf out of the box set.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Crap, no I didn't realize that. I thought it was a bookshelf out of the box set.


That's kind of what I thought.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Well it looks like you are headed more in the HT direction....i would say the HTIB sets would be a good place for you to start fairly inexpensively. My research in that arena also has led to the Onkyo offerings regarding price/performance but Harmon pieces are supposed to be very good as well

You can then upgrade the speakers later when you feel the need...first the mains then move to the surrounds


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> Well it looks like you are headed more in the HT direction....i would say the HTIB sets would be a good place for you to start fairly inexpensively. My research in that arena also has led to the Onkyo offerings regarding price/performance but Harmon pieces are supposed to be very good as well


The only reason I don't want to do this is because it would be more money than I want to spend, first off.

Secondly, I'd hate to have 2 "movie rooms" in my house...remember that this is supposed to be a basic setup to get me through the next year or so until I build my house...which I will then put some money into a nice HT room. 

Thirdly, I don't want to have to run wires all across our living room. Hardwood floors FTL. 


If you guys really do think I need to scrap the piece it together idea, then I'm all ears. I was just assuming that I could get better quality out of a 2.1 setup rather than paying for extra speakers I don't need in a "HT in a box" solution".


I'm so lost/confused right now as to what I should do. This simple idea has turned into more trouble than I thought it would be. Sucks. Guess that's just how it goes sometimes.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I think buying a 5.1 receiver with the 2 fronts and subs would be a good option in your price range. I would just pick up that HK receiver for $150 that seems like a real good price. Unless you can find a nice 2.1 that has the features you want for the same price. Then just use whatever is left of your budget to pick up 2 fronts and a sub. You could always find some nice used gear too.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

The reason i am going with a STEREO setup is that its fits my needs. The will be placed in a rather small room to listening to CDs and the occasional movie were the surround sound effects are not crucial. This will allow me to have a reference system, play with drivers in a stereo setting, learn to make passive crossovers, and just ENJOY music. I was thinking about just buying a cheap 5.1 receiver for ~$200-300 but started to think "why would the same company make a 2ch receiver and 5.1 receiver the same price" I think quality of parts comes to mind. In this case, sound quality is my priority 

It really depends what you want but also plan for the future....i would make sense to buy something now that i would keep in the future, rather than buying something to "hold me over" then buying something better to replace it. What do you do with the previous receiver then??? (waste of money IMO)


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> The reason i am going with a STEREO setup is that its fits my needs. The will be placed in a rather small room to listening to CDs and the occasional movie were the surround sound effects are not crucial. This will allow me to have a reference system, play with drivers in a stereo setting, learn to make passive crossovers, and just ENJOY music. I was thinking about just buying a cheap 5.1 receiver for ~$200-300 but started to think "why would the same company make a 2ch receiver and 5.1 receiver the same price" I think quality of parts comes to mind. In this case, sound quality is my priority
> 
> It really depends what you want but also plan for the future....i would make sense to buy something now that i would keep in the future, rather than buying something to "hold me over" then buying something better to replace it. What do you do with the previous receiver then??? (waste of money IMO)


I see what you're saying, and I'm pretty much in the same boat as you.

First let me clarify what I'm trying to do. This setup will stay with this TV, BUT when I build a HT setup NONE of the current gear will be used. I'll start from scratch. Instead this gear would stay in the living room but isn't as crucial as my HT setup will be. 

Really, all I want is a basic 2.1 setup that will stay with this TV, get some (somewhat) cheap bookshelf L/R speakers, a 10" powered sub and call it a day. But, from looking around I can't seem to find many 2.1 receivers, or 2 channel with a sub out. If it weren't for this it would be much easier.


Hopefully that clears things up a bit. I know my thread veered hard, but I _thought_ to get 2.1 I was going to have to buy a 5.1 receiver.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> If you guys really do think I need to scrap the piece it together idea, then I'm all ears. I was just assuming that I could get better quality out of a 2.1 setup rather than paying for extra speakers I don't need in a "HT in a box" solution".
> 
> 
> I'm so lost/confused right now as to what I should do. This simple idea has turned into more trouble than I thought it would be. Sucks. Guess that's just how it goes sometimes.


I think you're better off with piecing it together. That Harman from BB and any of the speakers mentioned would make a good start. Add a sub when you are ready, if you can't buy it to start with. I had a home theater setup for quite a while running with no sub. If your main speakers are pretty good then you won't miss the sub too bad.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay, good.

Man, it's so easy for me to get off path.


So, LET'S TAKE IT FROM THE TOP, lol...

I need a 2.1 receiver (or a 2 channel with subwoofer signal out).
I need 2 bookshelf/tower speakers for L/R.
I need the receiver to be able to produce sound from TV/DVD. CD's can be played through my DVD player.

I'd like to have HDMI so that I can run 1 wire instead of 2 (tv is HDMI ready).
If not, optical would be just as good.
If not, oh well.

Budget would be $350 tops for receiver and speakers. The more I can get from PE, the nicer it would be since I have to get wire, and subwoofer (see below) there.


I want a 10" dayton powered sub, and for $100 shipped I'll probably go ahead and get it, but this isn't part of the $350 budget.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Really, all I want is a basic 2.1 setup that will stay with this TV, get some (somewhat) cheap bookshelf L/R speakers, a 10" powered sub and call it a day. But, from looking around I can't seem to find many 2.1 receivers, or 2 channel with a sub out. If it weren't for this it would be much easier.


Like i suggested before....use the speaker line-in from one the speaker outputs from the receiver to the amp for your signal...the Bash or Dayton amps will accepts this input signal instead of RCAs


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> Like i suggested before....use the speaker line-in from one the speaker outputs from the receiver to the amp for your signal...the Bash or Dayton amps will accepts this input signal instead of RCAs


The dayton amp?...same one that is on the powered subwoofers?


This is the back of the 8222 receiver. 









So, for DVD & TV I just one of the inputs...doesn't matter which one as long as I know what it is, correct?

Now, for subwoofer, I use corresponding output? Since there's no dedicated sub out, in this case, the subwoofer would need 2 signal wires: one from TV, one from DVD...how would this work? there's a L/R input on the sub. Since the signal would be mono, could I use one input for TV and the other input for DVD?


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

The cure for what ails ya.










$249 shipped, from here


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Specs look nice...but is Philips a good home audio brand? 

I know the TV I have of their's is the reason I'm buying a new one.


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

fwiw, I have 3 surround systems in my house, living room, bedroom, and office. And they all get alot of use. Kids movies in the living room, sappy chick flicks for the wifey in bedroom, and sports/movies/computer for me in the office. 

I'm seriously contemplating putting one in the 'throne room' just cause I can.


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> Specs look nice...but is Philips a good home audio brand?
> 
> I know the TV I have of their's is the reason I'm buying a new one.


I've had good luck with Philips stuff, but ymmv. You may be able to listen to it locally at Best Buy or Circuit City.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Now, for subwoofer, I use corresponding output? Since there's no dedicated sub out, in this case, the subwoofer would need 2 signal wires: one from TV, one from DVD...how would this work? there's a L/R input on the sub. Since the signal would be mono, could I use one input for TV and the other input for DVD?


Im not sure about the Dayton amp that come with the powered subwoofers, im referring to the plate amps on sale. You are looking to "tap" into the the speaker outputs of the receiver into the amp, not the RCAs. Using the speaker level inputs of the plate amp


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> Okay, good.
> 
> Man, it's so easy for me to get off path.
> 
> ...


Anything with HDMI will be over your budget for the whole thing, and it will step into HT. I would just keep your eye out online for a used or refurbed Onkyo thats 5.1, 6.1 whatever and just use it as a 2.1. Many of them come with componants out which can still yield higher resolution video. I would say just save your money or buy it piece by piece. I think you will have to raise your budget.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

skylar112 said:


> Anything with HDMI will be over your budget for the whole thing, and it will step into HT. I would just keep your eye out online for a used or refurbed Onkyo thats 5.1, 6.1 whatever and just use it as a 2.1.


See, here we are again.

It always seems to come back to this.

I have found quite a few 5.1 receivers for under $200, but like azn said, when there's a 2 channel receiver for the same price you kind of wonder what corners were cut for the 5.1 to be so cheap.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> See, here we are again.
> 
> It always seems to come back to this.
> 
> I have found quite a few 5.1 receivers for under $200, but like azn said, when there's a 2 channel receiver for the same price you kind of wonder what corners were cut for the 5.1 to be so cheap.



Haha, dude I'm not trying to coerce you into HT, just saying. I have a fairly old Onkyo 6.1 receiver. Its got componants on the back, and I was looking into ones with HDMI since I have a HD tv now. But they are all like $350 and up. I would just say get something cheap to start off with, as a starter receiver. I know I won't be switching equipment like I do with car.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

skylar112 said:


> Haha, dude I'm not trying to coerce you into HT, just saying. I have a fairly old Onkyo 6.1 receiver. Its got componants on the back, and I was looking into ones with HDMI since I have a HD tv now. But they are all like $350 and up. I would just say get something cheap to start off with, as a starter receiver. I know I won't be switching equipment like I do with car.


I guess I don't need HDMI. Optical would be fine since it's only the audio that I'm concerned with.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I agree that you aren't going to get an HDMI receiver even close to in your price range. The Onkyo that my brother has HDMI but they are pointless and won't even carry the audio anyways so it defeats the purpose of really having them. For an Onkyo that has working ones you have to spend around $400 with 7.1 audio. Pick up that 2.1 receiver and some bookshelfs and sub from PE and you are set.


----------



## kaineilsen (Jan 31, 2007)

Panasonic SA-XR55S - ~$150 from Overstock

x-ls Bookshelves - ~$165 from av123.com

That's my vote...


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

http://www.yamaha.com/yec/stereoreceivers/rx.html?CTID=5000600


Yamaha has been good to us over here in 2 audio.


Have you been looking on Ebay, you seem to waffle a lot


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Diru said:


> Have you been looking on Ebay, you seem to waffle a lot


yes, and yes. I take no offense.

I always have a very hard time narrowing things down.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

HEY! I'm in the "other audio" section now. haha...cool.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> yes, and yes. I take no offense.
> 
> I always have a very hard time narrowing things down.



Take a look at this, a demo pair of 2 ways. Somebody buys **** like this, be it good ****.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Krell-LAT-2-Lou...ryZ14991QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Diru said:


> Take a look at this, a demo pair of 2 ways. Somebody buys **** like this, be it good ****.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Krell-LAT-2-Lou...ryZ14991QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Crazy people.



The only thing I know I want is that 10" Dayton sub.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I prefer towers for music. 5.1 is old technology and you can get decent receivers with 5.1 pretty cheap because people have upgraded to new technology with 7.1 or HDMI. HDMI is new, but it has a lot of bugs to be worked out with handshake between components and brands.

I am currently using my Optical Cable on a 7.1 receiver that does not have HDMI. My Onkyo Receiver shows the decoding from my Toshiba HD DVD in DTS. I am going to wait a little longer to get a new reciever until they work out all of the bugs with HDMI.

If you want a decent budget oriented receiver I prefer Onkyo, Pioneer and Yamaha for the $$$. My Onkyo has a really nice amplifer that is very musical. I have an older Harmon Kardon stereo receiver that will run circles around it with music, but it is only a stereo receiver.

You may be able to find an older Harmon Kardon stereo receiver that has a sub out like mine has for about $100 or so. I think it is an HK3500.

Definately get a sub no matter what you do!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

AudioBob said:


> You may be able to find an older Harmon Kardon stereo receiver that has a sub out like mine has for about $100 or so. I think it is an HK3500.
> 
> Definately get a sub no matter what you do!!!


This looks sharp. http://cgi.ebay.com/Harman-Kardon-H...oryZ3279QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> This looks sharp. http://cgi.ebay.com/Harman-Kardon-H...oryZ3279QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Im going to win it!!!! j/k 

Seems like a very nice receiver that does what you need it to do


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

That is exactly what I have. It is a good one and don't let the 50 watts fool you. It is a high power/high current amplifier that is really stout and is very underrated. 

That is Harman Kardon before they were bought and when they made really good stuff.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> Im going to win it!!!! j/k
> 
> Seems like a very nice receiver that does what you need it to do


NOOOO!

I hate auctions. I just messaged the guy and asked if he would take $75 shipped. If not, I'll continue looking elsewhere.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

AudioBob said:


> That is exactly what I have. It is a good one and don't let the 50 watts fool you. It is a high power/high current amplifier that is really stout and is very underrated.
> 
> That is Harman Kardon before they were bought and when they made really good stuff.


It looks awesome. I know it's kinda girlish, but pretty much any piece of audio hardware that has blue display makes me psyched!


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

The only part on those old units that is weak is the display. To have one that works that good is a nice bonus. I hope you get it. You might have to snipe it!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Bay Genie FTMFW!


FWIW, guys I think I've definately decided on a 12" Dayton. I'll ask for it for Christmas. Under $150 shipped. 


I'm seriously considering picking up these as well. I know it's a bit more out of budget but I usually get $ for Christmas. Might just use that toward some good speakers. Not a definite by any means, though. I'm still looking.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Bay Genie FTMFW!
> 
> 
> FWIW, guys I think I've definately decided on a 12" Dayton. I'll ask for it for Christmas. Under $150 shipped.
> ...


May always be something used or on ebay you can grab too.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

lol, the seller of that HK receiver said he didn't want to sell out from under the bidders (which I understand), but advised doing e-snipe. He said that he'd be surprised if the $75 I was offering was even what it went for. Basically, he's turning down $75 to be a stand up guy. That's pretty cool. I'll be bidding.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Snipe that *****!


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> Bay Genie FTMFW!
> 
> 
> FWIW, guys I think I've definately decided on a 12" Dayton. I'll ask for it for Christmas. Under $150 shipped.


I have 2 of these in my setup at home..
They sound pretty good for waht they are..

ANT


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Second Skin Rep said:


> I have 2 of these in my setup at home..
> They sound pretty good for waht they are..
> 
> ANT


For $150 shipped I'm not expecting much. The reviews are very good, though.




rekd0514 said:


> Snipe that *****!


I checked esnipe.com and I'm just not sure about that stuff. Had good luck?


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Never done it myself, but a good way to win would be to bid your max bid at the very end just to make sure you aren't disappointed in yourself. That is usually how I do it. Then you aren't sad you missed out.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I have baygenie. Haven't used it yet. Guess I can give it a try here.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Got off track

SOOOO....

Would you guys go with the Aperions, or try to find something lesser? 

Also, that HK receiver doesn't appear to have optical out. Thoughts on that?


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

If you are interested I may sell you my setup


2 Polk Audio R30
2 Polk Audio Matching bookshelfs
1 Polk Audio Matching center channel

Pioneer Elite EX-500

http://www.electronicexpress.com/product?prod_id=5124

It plays SACD/DVD and has some HDMI compatibilities

$425 picked up. 

A little out of your price range, but it's hard to beat 5.1 for this cheap.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i use www.ezsniper.com

the first three are free.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Okay, good.
> 
> Man, it's so easy for me to get off path.
> 
> ...


ANY receiver with inputs can accomplish this. They don't need to be labeled as CD or DVD, it just has to be an available 2-ch input. 



> I'd like to have HDMI so that I can run 1 wire instead of 2 (tv is HDMI ready).
> If not, optical would be just as good.
> If not, oh well.


HDMI is not gonna happen at that price point. If by the grace of god it does, it will only be switching, not up-conversion and will not support everything via HDMI.

Budget would be $350 tops for receiver and speakers. The more I can get from PE, the nicer it would be since I have to get wire, and subwoofer (see below) there.


I want a 10" dayton powered sub, and for $100 shipped I'll probably go ahead and get it, but this isn't part of the $350 budget.[/QUOTE]

The Aperions are quite nice for the money, and as you said they have a 30 day trial period. The cool thing is that they pay shipping BOTH ways. If you don't like them, they pay shipping for the way back as well. They also have a 10 year warranty which even in terms of speakers is pretty nice. (double what most offer.)


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Bikinpunk, might want to jump on this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Onkyo-TX-8522-2...oryZ3279QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Crap, no sub out.

I'm going to try getting the HK on e-bay I posted the link to. If not, I'm just going to get a 5.1 receiver Friday and be done with it.  My wife actually wants me to get a new one...I don't know what's snapped into her lately, but she's letting me buy a TV, and 2.1 setup.  



Now...back to speakers. I have no idea what to be looking at other than the Polks mentioned here. Those aperions are still at the top of my list.


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

bikinpunk, do you have any specialty audio shops around you? I don't mean CC, Best-buy, etc. I mean places like Sound Advice(Tweeter) or other higher end shops.

Don't be so sure that they are out of your price range. It always helps to at least go listen. Check for shops that carry brands like Paradigm, Energy, B&W, Definitive Technology, to name just a few.

I bought Paradigms because the first speakers of theirs that I heard were SMALL satelites running with a 8" powered sub. The combo was around $400 but it sounded awesome. Paradigm makes several well performing models in your price range. 

It definately wouldn't hurt to audition any of these brands if you possibly can. 

If you're thinking about internet speakers, also check out Axiom speakers. I've heard really good things about them as well.

Try accessories4less.com for Marantz & Onkyo receivers if the one on ebay falls through.

Hope this helps. Good luck and have fun


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

DeLander said:


> bikinpunk, do you have any specialty audio shops around you? I don't mean CC, Best-buy, etc. I mean places like Sound Advice(Tweeter) or other higher end shops.


Unfortunately, no.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

good receiver, should last you for a while:

http://www.accessories4less.com/cgi-bin/item/ONKTXSR505


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> good receiver, should last you for a while:
> 
> http://www.accessories4less.com/cgi-bin/item/ONKTXSR505



That might be worth thinking about.

I really hope I win that auction. I love the look of that display.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Did you look into Kappa's suggestion on the Behringer Truths? An active set can be had for less than 400 bucks and you'd only need a cd player to use them. Every review that I've seen of them seems to be good.

Just some more info.


----------



## -db (Mar 14, 2007)

If your even interested, but it's the cheapest I've seen so far.

Pioneer - 770W 5.1-Ch. A/V Home Theater Receiver $110.00

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...Id=abcat0202003&type=product&id=1171057791920


After looking at it further, it does say 1%thd.

# 770 watts of total power: 110 watts x 5 @ 8 ohms, 1kHz, 1% THD; Pioneer Hybrid Amplifier design
# 630 watts RMS power: 90 watts x 5


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

-db said:


> If your even interested, but it's the cheapest I've seen so far.
> 
> Pioneer - 770W 5.1-Ch. A/V Home Theater Receiver $110.00
> 
> ...



I was going to go buy that. I checked store availability and the nearest available unit is over an hour away. If I bought it online shipping would be $18.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

There is a HK 5.1 on the best buy site for $199.

However, it is cheaper via Amazon because best buy requires me to pay taxes and shipping.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

found these:

2.1
http://cgi.ebay.com/Harman-Kardon-3...85045322QQihZ005QQcategoryZ3279QQcmdZViewItem

5.1
http://cgi.ebay.com/Harman-Kardon-H...6064378QQihZ005QQcategoryZ14981QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

I, too, am struggling with the 2.1 vs 5.1 debate for movies and gaming.

Since I already have the 5.1 speakers, I am thinking of just replacing my receiever and DVD player.

Although, I am strongly considering 2.1 with bookshelfs so I can have more room. I just don't think you can get good, quality sound for movies and TV out of bookshelfs though.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I just keep going back and forth.

I was good until last night when my wife said she wanted me to buy a new Denon. 

I mean, it's cool she wants me to get good stuff, but it completely throws me off. Now I'm trying to find a somewhat cheap Denon, which is not easy!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thoraudio said:


> If that's the case, I've got some vintage Denon gears for teh cheap.
> 
> Amp, tuner (really cool looking back lit green glass), and cd player. $150.


Any pictures of this stuff?


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

OK,

Let me say, I haven't read the entire thread, but it seems you need some reasonable sound for movie and gaming.

Does your TV have stereo outputs that are variable. I bet it does?

If you want to start out with 2.1 try this,

http://cgi.ebay.com/ESI-nEar06-Powe...ryZ47093QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/ESI-SW8000-Powe...ryZ47095QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and eliminate the receiver altogether.

This will give you a lot of control and you can always upgrade later to 5.1 and a deadhead processor/preamp.

You are looking reasonable power, attractive styling, and clutter reduction (and yes you can use the unbalanced inputs with an adaptor).

I have a similar setup for my computer and it really sounds great.

You are probably looking at approx. $320 if you get a deal with shipping.

How big is the room? That is the only constraint on these. They will happily fill a regular size room.

Thoughts?

Jason


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

It makes the cowbell really sparkle.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, I went to Circuit City to see if they had any open boxes. They didn't. Due to them not placing their open box marketing together (see: not removing the tag from the receiver, thus making it appear as the NIB items were the same sale price), I walked out with this for $200. That's as cheap as the refurbs are going for online. 

It was an impulse buy, but for the deal I got I think I'm going to keep it anyway.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Maybe I'm just dumb...but why does an a/v receiver need Video inputs if all it's doing is powering speakers? I don't get it.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

Is that a normal price or a sale price?

I have been back and forth between the Denon and HK offerings. Let me know what you think.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Flipx99 said:


> Is that a normal price or a sale price?
> 
> I have been back and forth between the Denon and HK offerings. Let me know what you think.


That was open box (display) price, but they had put it with the new ones, so I assumed it was for the new ones. There was nothing on that sticker that said anything about open box only. They were so busy that the girl at the register didn't argue with me. She rung it up as "open box" but it's still BNIB.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Now that I've gotten the receiver, I think I've picked out my speakers:
Aperion intimus 422-LR. 

Dayton 12" powered sub.


No optical out on my TV (thought it had it).

gotta buy some rca's and speaker wire.

So:
$200
$200

$400 for speakers/receiver.

Extra $140 for sub.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Monoprice is the place to get your cables.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

rekd0514 said:


> Monoprice is the place to get your cables.


I'm already ordering the sub from PE. 

Is mono that much cheaper than PE?


----------



## Bob Blickle (Oct 27, 2007)

AV Receivers need video so you only have to hit one button to switch sources. Otherwise you'd have to switch to DVD on the Receiver and then switch the video on the TV seperately.

Since you are an enthusiast, I would suggest one other thing to you. Consider again the budget Polks or perhaps Insignias from Best Buy. You'll stay better in your budget, address your immediate problem, and leave yourself the opportunity to DIY something really nice later. The speaks you buy now can move to rear channel duty or mains on the other system. I suggest those two options because the Insignias have nice mods documented already and the Polks are currently being dissected by a couple of the regulars on the PE board. This would give you instant satisfaction, an upgrade path, and you can start planning something nicer for the future.

One thing about consumer-grade AV Receivers, the PS are not that great driving all 5-6-7 channels, however for two-channel they are great. 

bb


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the info!

So, I really should go ahead and get some composites to plug into the receiver from both my TV and DVD player? 

This is all new to me, so would you mind explaining a tad more how this works?



As for speakers, I really think I'm just going to stick with the aperions. They are the manufacturer so the price is a great deal. The reviews are great, and they have a full 30-day money back guarantee...they even cover shipping BACK. PLUS, they also offer 12 months trade-in. So, in a few months when I decide I want to upgrade to their "5 series" bookshelf speakers, I only pay the price difference. Pretty dang cool.


----------



## Bob Blickle (Oct 27, 2007)

One more thing, I love PE, I do a lot of business with them, and I'm a regular on their forum but I'd tell you the same thing over there.. 

I would not buy that Sub you've chosen for a two-channel system. Why by a HT Sub for a SQ Music system? 

Buy the BASH 300 that's $99 until midnight and a RS-HF. Free shipping! Add half a sheet of MDF and you'll have something that will be absolutely no comparison in SQ. It would be the best money you spend.

peace,
bb


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

This won't really be just for music. 

I imagine it will be split like this:
80% TV
15% DVD
5% Music

My title is a little misleading. I figure for my purpose that sub is what i need.


----------



## Bob Blickle (Oct 27, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Hey, thanks for the info!
> 
> So, I really should go ahead and get some composites to plug into the receiver from both my TV and DVD player?
> 
> This is all new to me, so would you mind explaining a tad more how this works?


Are you going to use the receiver to listen to TV sound?

How many sources will you have? Cable, Satellite, DVD, XBOX, antenna?

If the answers are "Yes" and more than one of the others I'd say yes, pass it through for convenience.

Tell me more about what all you are hooking up and I can tell you more what you should do.

bb


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hooking up only the following:
TV
DVD
Cable (but I don't have a box, coax goes directly into my TV).
Maybe a NES (nintendo)

That's it.


----------



## Bob Blickle (Oct 27, 2007)

Maybe I'm assuming too much but if you're as into audio as I suspect you're not going to be happy with that type of sub. 

Imagine one of your friends saying to you "I only listen to my ipod in the car. Can't I just get this $19 Pyle Sub and this $99 Pyramid amp?"

You'd be like: "Sure, but if you could spend another $50 we could set you up a lot better with something you'll be happy with in the future" or something like that. Ya know?

bb


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea, I understand completely.

But in all honesty, I started off on a small budget and this just keeps growing. This sub will stay with this setup. When I build my house in the next year or so I'll be doing a full out HT setup and will be picking components a lot more carefully. At this point, I just need something that works...doesn't have to be excellent. 

But, yes, I know exactly where you're coming from.


----------



## Bob Blickle (Oct 27, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Hooking up only the following:
> TV
> DVD
> Cable (but I don't have a box, coax goes directly into my TV).
> ...


Well that's only Cable and possibly the Game then... Hmm
The receiver probably doesn't have F-Type (tv cable) composite switching anyway. 

-Run the Cable to the TV as is.
-Run the DVD through the Receiver (audio and video) since most likely if you're watching DVD you'll want sound too. Also this gives you CD capability.
-Run the Game through the Receiver for the same reason.

You'll need Video out of the Receiver (Video1 out) going to the TV (Video1 or 2 IN) in order to see DVDs or Game. Yellow jacks normally unless your TV is HD compatible.

You'll need Audio OUT of the TV going INTO the Receiver to allow for AV sound on Cable programs tuned by the TV. Use the L/R part of Video2 input on Receiver.


----------



## Bob Blickle (Oct 27, 2007)

and if ya get assed up, hit my email and I'll send you my digits. 

bb


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool. I think I got it.

Let me run this down:

TV connections:
Cable in
Optical out to receiver
Component out from receiver (HDtv)

DVD Player:
Component Out to receiver
Coax (Digital) out to receiver


NES:
Audio & Video out to receiver

Receiver:
TV & DVD & NES audio in
TV video out
DVD & NES video in



So, basically my receiver will have 2 video outputs: DVD & NES.
It will have 3 audio inputs: TV, DVD, NES

Receiver sends video to TV so that I can watch movies & NES.

Correct?


----------



## Bob Blickle (Oct 27, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Cool. I think I got it.
> 
> Let me run this down:
> 
> ...


Yes. 

I doubt your TV has optical audio out. Digital RCA coax maybe, otherwise L/R but it won't matter for that anyway.

If your receiver has more than one digital in, use it. Otherwise you can optical from DVD.

bb


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

According to the manual the TV does have optical out.

The DVD player is coax digital. 

Receiver has (2) optical and (2) digital coax inputs.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Another thing...

The component out on the receiver that I would use to go to the TV is labeled "monitor". I thought this would be fine, but there are also inputs labeled "TV". Does it matter? Is it just a naming convention, and I can use the "monitor" out to the TV...I assume yes since the tv is basically a monitor at this point.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Compare prices and see what is cheaper I guess. It depends on if you are believer that spendy cables makes things sound way better. haha The cables at MONO are great quality and price! Just go with whatever is cheaper since we are already over the budget. haha


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

rekd0514 said:


> Compare prices and see what is cheaper I guess. It depends on if you are believer that spendy cables makes things sound way better. haha The cables at MONO are great quality and price! Just go with whatever is cheaper since we are already over the budget. haha


I wasn't asking about what type of cables to get. I'm buying from mono, I already know that.


----------



## kunuggs (Jun 26, 2005)

For speakers/sub, I whole-heartedly suggest Acculine A1's
and then, to offset the cost, get the PE 10" sub and cheap 13' cable

This should be $272 plus $114 = $386 shipped

*I have the same setup except I have the Acculine A2's which have a MTM arrangement instead of MT. I am very happy with the setup for the money I paid.


----------

